# First actual Cobia 2012



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Mike from Panama City Beach caught the first Cobia of the year on the St. Andrews State park pier today, a mile east of our pass. I guess they're heading your way, if they can get by us first!


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's the proof.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Why is this posted in three different sections???


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Why is this posted in three different sections???


Why does it matter????????


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Why does it matter????????


I already said it once...


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

I appreciate the report! gotta get looking I guess


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

gbRED112 said:


> I appreciate the report! gotta get looking I guess


Good luck! Catch"em up capt!!


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Far from a capt !


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Why does it matter????????


Exactly!

Congrats to you and thanks for the report.


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Mullet hunter-

To minimize further complaints, I responded to your post only in the pier fishing section.

Thanks for your concern and careful management of the internet's finite resources. Frivolous posting is wrong, and forums need people like you to watch over them.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

el pescador said:


> Mullet hunter-
> 
> To minimize further complaints, I responded to your post only in the pier fishing section.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and careful management of the internet's finite resources. Frivolous posting is wrong, and forums need people like you to watch over them.


Looks like I'm not the only on to get a PM huh!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats that's awesome and sorry for the killjoy some people just can't be happy without stirring the pot


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell if I caught I would post it three different posts too! Just jealous.:thumbup:


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

Whats with all the fucking grumpy people around here and/or just straight up assholes you guys live in paradise enjoy the fishing and the fishing community around you!


----------

